# New Cris Anderson



## welshstar (May 12, 2018)

Just received this, incredible craftsmanship, ita a work of art

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=16lJOJN9xJE

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=16lJOJN9xJE[/video]


----------



## valgard (May 12, 2018)

Congrats! Good to see you are happy with it.


----------



## FunkyLuxury (May 12, 2018)

Yowza, that handle looks sharp! Congrats


----------



## welshstar (May 12, 2018)

its different, traditional redwood burl with brass spacers and orange mother of pearl kirinite, the orange really makes it pop. Cris did an unbelievable job of editing my ideas into a fantastic handle, you have to hold it and see it to understand how well finished it is


----------



## MontezumaBoy (May 13, 2018)

Beautiful work, as always IMO, by Mr. Anderson ... Handle looks sweet - Love the way Chris can really edit / interpret buyers thoughts he really is excellent at that!


----------



## mc2442 (May 13, 2018)

Great looking knife! I really like my knife from Cris, excellent craftsman!


----------

